# My Twisted Fairy Tale Pictures!



## judgejools44 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cracking pics.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL wait what is the guy with the mouse on his "member" LMAO


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I love it.... it was worth all the hard work!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great theme and photos. The costumes were perfect.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nicely done! Loved the bloody rabbit lol Ewwww @ the cooked roaches!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

MsMeeple said:


> Nicely done! Loved the bloody rabbit lol Ewwww @ the cooked roaches!


He he, thank you! My sis (the malice in wonderland with the dark hair and pigtails) made all her costume from scratch and did the same for the White rabbit! it had a little top on as well, was so cute! Lol

The roaches were dates stuffed with Stilton and walnuts 


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like a great party! Thanks for sharing the pics. Costumes and decor are amazing!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Piggles said:


> He he, thank you! My sis (the malice in wonderland with the dark hair and pigtails) made all her costume from scratch and did the same for the White rabbit! it had a little top on as well, was so cute! Lol
> 
> The roaches were dates stuffed with Stilton and walnuts 


that's your sister? I wouldn't piss her off....she looks positively evil with that knife in hand lol


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Your party looks awesome.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

You did a fantastic job! Everything looks great. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

MsMeeple said:


> that's your sister? I wouldn't piss her off....she looks positively evil with that knife in hand lol


I know! lol. She pulled it off a little too well for my liking  .

thanks guys for all your compliments - it was indeed a fun party but I didn't get drunk for some reason  so I got tired way too early! Next year (if I do it all again) I think I will not go as far on the decs and def not buy anymore or hubby WILL kill me, haha.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Piggles said:


> He he, thank you! My sis (the malice in wonderland with the dark hair and pigtails) made all her costume from scratch and did the same for the White rabbit! it had a little top on as well, was so cute! Lol
> 
> The roaches were dates stuffed with Stilton and walnuts 



*HALLOW AND YEP! Def doing the roaches for next year! Great pics and theme. Looks like your group had a blast!
*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*theme*

Nice pics. It looks like a fun time for all! I have ben toying with an Alice theme for 2011. My sister in law (an ex Disney designer) just did Wonderland this past year in LA. But she did it true to Disney...nice,cute, pretty. y So that got my twisted juices pumping and thought it would be fun to razz her a bit and do the same theme. Exept do it my style...terrifying!  But I like your idea of doing multiple fairy tales!


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like a killer party.  Love the roaches.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like your party was a lot of fun!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really neat. I enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those pics are great but I have a HUGE phobia of cockroaches so although the figs sound awesome I wouldn't have been able to eat one.


----------

